# 90-Two CC?



## FullClip (Mar 15, 2009)

I have had my 90-Two for 3 years now & I just got my CC license .
Anyone here carry it?
What holster style do you use?
I am here in FL w/ the average temp 95 so I am in Shorts & T's
Anyone have any suggestions?

I will be getting a Glock 27 when I get the money but in the mean time...


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*90-Two CCW*

Try galco.com and do a search by weapon type and you will come up with quite a few options for CCW. I use a Galco shoulder rig in the winter and an S.O.B. for the Beretta 96 I carry CCW as well as a 92FS sometimes. Their quality is fantastic, you won't be dissappointed. Their SILHOUETTE HIGH RIDE HOLSTER worn near the middle of your back would probably be a great option. Good luck in your search.


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I just got a 92FS. If you figure something out, let us know how it goes. Maybe I will try it.


----------



## Bullseye (May 14, 2007)

Im in Florida too. I use a high ride holster for my P99. I haven't carried the Beretta yet. slight cant, loose fitting button up (short sleeve) shirt untucked. Covers it pretty good but sometimes can see a bulge. Certain types of shirts cover it better than others. When I find the good ones that have that certain type of cut to them, I usually go back for a few more. When I have to dress up and cant dress that way, then its a S&W 442 in an ankle holster or Kel tec in the pocket.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Im gonna sound like a broken record because I have stated this once or twice before but a belly band works well for many full size handguns especially the 92FS (90-two is very similar). As minimal as it gets for holster thickness and works tucked in shirt or untucked over shirt. Just an option to consider and typically they are inexpensive to boot. I don't carry everything all the time in thme but for a full size weapon I like this method the best.


----------



## gunwolf72 (Sep 27, 2009)

crossbreed supertuck iwb


----------

